# New 312Bh



## Deter (Jun 26, 2012)

We just picked up our 2013 312BH! We can't wait to start camping! New to the Outbackers as well!


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Congrats!....im picking up a new 292bh later this week!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! We just bought a 2012 312BH this year. I hope you enjoy it as much as my family and I enjoy ours.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the sight. You've definitely come to the right place. You'll love the 312BH, but I must warn you. I'm the 312BH owner that your spouse will probably ban you from associating with!!! Check out the link in my sig, and if there's anything I can help you with, don't hesitate to get a hold of me.


----------



## Deter (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! LaydBack your probably right! Did you add any kind of window treatment to the bathroom outside door? Thats the wifes first complaint. I must agree that you can look in and see someone sitting on the throne, especially at night. Also, are you able to run your refrigerator on DC power when going down the road or do you run propane? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Deter said:


> Thanks everyone! LaydBack your probably right! Did you add any kind of window treatment to the bathroom outside door? Thats the wifes first complaint. I must agree that you can look in and see someone sitting on the throne, especially at night. Also, are you able to run your refrigerator on DC power when going down the road or do you run propane? Thanks in advance.


Haven't done a window treatment on either door....thought about the reflectex or something retractable. Yes, we run the refrig going down the road. I'd definitely urge you to do the outside kitchen stud mod. I'd hate to have one break on your maiden voyage. One of mine broke before we even took delivery. Okay, see....just don't tell her it was me.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

LaydBack said:


> Thanks everyone! LaydBack your probably right! Did you add any kind of window treatment to the bathroom outside door? Thats the wifes first complaint. I must agree that you can look in and see someone sitting on the throne, especially at night. Also, are you able to run your refrigerator on DC power when going down the road or do you run propane? Thanks in advance.


Haven't done a window treatment on either door....thought about the reflectex or something retractable. Yes, we run the refrig going down the road. I'd definitely urge you to do the outside kitchen stud mod. I'd hate to have one break on your maiden voyage. One of mine broke before we even took delivery. Okay, see....just don't tell her it was me.
[/quote]
LaydBack whats the stud mod?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

iflawdya said:


> Thanks everyone! LaydBack your probably right! Did you add any kind of window treatment to the bathroom outside door? Thats the wifes first complaint. I must agree that you can look in and see someone sitting on the throne, especially at night. Also, are you able to run your refrigerator on DC power when going down the road or do you run propane? Thanks in advance.


Haven't done a window treatment on either door....thought about the reflectex or something retractable. Yes, we run the refrig going down the road. I'd definitely urge you to do the outside kitchen stud mod. I'd hate to have one break on your maiden voyage. One of mine broke before we even took delivery. Okay, see....just don't tell her it was me.
[/quote]
LaydBack whats the stud mod?
[/quote]

The ball studs on the outside kitchen door are notorious for the rivets giving way and popping out of the brackets. I replaced mine with bolt on stainless ones. These pics are from the gallery link in my sig.

My link

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=85F7A300B9BD05CB&id=85F7A300B9BD05CB%21602&sc=photos#cid=85F7A300B9BD05CB&id=85F7A300B9BD05CB%21691&sc=photos


----------

